# LR Classic CC / Win 10 Task Manager



## bardwellpeter (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm surprised by the way Lightroom now disappears from the "Processes" list in the Windows 10 Task Manager - requiring a restart of the latter to see it again.

Not really a fault as such, but I like to keep an eye on the memory usage. 

Is this only my installation, or something that others have noticed?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 14, 2018)

If LR is running, It will appear in the Task Manager as the Task manager identifies all tasks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 14, 2018)

bardwellpeter said:


> Is this only my installation, or something that others have noticed?



To be honest, that's not something I often check.....but following your post I did monitor the situation yesterday on my Win10 system, but didn't encounter a problem.


----------



## bardwellpeter (Jun 14, 2018)

clee01l said:


> If LR is running, It will appear in the Task Manager as the Task manager identifies all tasks.



That aside... attached are screengrabs of the TM open over LR 

- in one all is behaving just as might be expected

- in two of the others (after doing various editing tasks, exports etc and popping out to other progs and back) LR is no longer making an appearance, neither in the list of open Apps, nor when sorted by memory use in the manner of the first.

- in the last, after restarting the TM, LR is back in the Apps list

Hence the thread...  
Peter


----------



## cmphoto (Jun 14, 2018)

I have noticed this a couple of times as well.
Cliff


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 15, 2018)

cmphoto said:


> I have noticed this a couple of times as well.
> Cliff


I have as well, and never have tracked it down, but it seems to just disappear temporarily.  I wasn't concerned enough at the time to investigate, but would be curious if it appears in performance monitor, and/or something like process explorer.


----------



## bardwellpeter (Jun 15, 2018)

Fairly sure I only started to see this after one of the most recent updates to LR ( probably, to 7.3 ), but only began watching carefully after Firefox began using significantly more memory than previously!

Found something similar on the Microsoft Community forums: "Task Manager not showing processes. I've had two weird issues pop up in the last few weeks, both regarding Task Manager..."

Task Manager not showing processes
...............

Hardly a big problem at the moment, however....

- during occasional slowdowns, it is nice to get a COMPLETE picture of what might be the cause?

- not being able so see, and therefore shut, any particular process could be a pain some day?

- not knowing what ELSE isn't being shown by the TM does seem to offer an opportunity for exploitation?

Peter


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 15, 2018)

I would certainly blame Windows not Lightroom if task manager can't see it.  It's not lightroom's job to appear there, it's task managers job to find all tasks.

Though it's possible that the restructuring going on in classic has somehow triggered a task manager bug.  I've noticed more processes, some a mixture of 32 and 64 bits, associated with lightroom lately.  Maybe "noticed" is key, maybe they changed something.  I really wish Adobe would clean up and recompile everything to be 64 bits.  People still running 32 bit windows can't be a substantial population (at least not those who also regularly update software).


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 16, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> I would certainly blame Windows not Lightroom if task manager can't see it.  It's not lightroom's job to appear there, it's task managers job to find all tasks.
> 
> Though it's possible that the restructuring going on in classic has somehow triggered a task manager bug.  I've noticed more processes, some a mixture of 32 and 64 bits, associated with lightroom lately.  Maybe "noticed" is key, maybe they changed something.  I really wish Adobe would clean up and recompile everything to be 64 bits.  People still running 32 bit windows can't be a substantial population (at least not those who also regularly update software).


Agree.  No machine sold today that has enough power to run Lightroom will be 32-bits.  And given the memory access limitations of 32-bit software, that could be the cause of some subtle bugs that may be hard to flush out during normal testing,

Apple converted completely to 64-bit systems years ago.


----------



## bardwellpeter (Jun 16, 2018)

Sorry - but, re Classic, where's 32 bit in....
Lightroom Classic system requirements


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 16, 2018)

bardwellpeter said:


> Sorry - but, re Classic, where's 32 bit in....



Yeah, they require 64 bits for the base product (I see now, thank you), but a bunch of stuff under the hood still runs as 32 bit.  Notice the two server processes in my task manager screen shot of LR 7.3.1 running a build preview.  I am guessing that QT is what handles the actual UI -- QT is a well known GUI development framework.  Guess.

So why would Adobe have 2 of 4 child processes that are running still be 32 bits?  Especially if they have indeed forced users to 64 bits?

In addition all the following Adobe separate processes are still 32 bits.  I'd bet heavily this is all just legacy code and Adobe doesn't consider it a priority to migrate to 64 bits.  Now does any of this matter, does any of it cause instability or performance issues?   No idea, but it sure seems like a place worth looking.  If for no other reasons stuff in here that is library routines (like QT) probably get a lot more attention to 64 bit code and performance lately than to 32 bit.

Adobe Acrobat update Service
Adobe CEF Helper
Adobe Creative Cloud
Adobe Genuine Software Service
Adobe Installer
Adobe IPC Broker
Adobe Update Service
CC Libraries
CCXProcess
Core Sync
Creative Cloud


----------



## bardwellpeter (Jun 16, 2018)

Just for completeness, seems it was for LR5 - in 2015 - that they forced users to 64 bits ...

Older versions of Adobe Photoshop Lightroom (5, 4, 3, 2, 1) system requirements

And apparently Adobe QT32 Server is a processor for handling 32-bit Quicktime files in a 64-bit environment?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 16, 2018)

QT = Quick Time?   Absolutely could be, my QT guess was a guess.  

Still, I'll stand by my "if they changed to require 64 bit, why can't they recompile everything to BE 64 bit".  It just seems sloppy.


----------



## bardwellpeter (Jun 16, 2018)

Rather too many guesses - and I guess I should be asking in a Windows10  forum, rather than one for people who know about Lightroom?
Probably better we consider the matter closed for now - but will return with any explanation / solution that turns up!


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 17, 2018)

bardwellpeter said:


> Rather too many guesses - and I guess I should be asking in a Windows10  forum, rather than one for people who know about Lightroom?
> Probably better we consider the matter closed for now - but will return with any explanation / solution that turns up!


Windows 10 has built-in support for 32-bit processes and applications.  No issues per se.  There is nothing wrong with a small, self-contained program that is 32-bit only.  However Lightroom is neither small nor self-contained (plug-ins, interfaces to PS and other editors, etc.)

I agree with Ferguson that Adobe should recompile those routines to 64 bits.  My outsider's guess.  Those routines were poorly coded and "hard-wired" for 32-bit operation.  Just a guess, but I have seen it before.  Sloppy, cutting corners programming.

Phil


----------

